# Young Faller killed in BC Interior



## Brmorgan (Apr 26, 2010)

A week ago this past Thursday, a faller was killed about an hour east of where I live - story here:

http://www.bclocalnews.com/bc_cariboo/williamslaketribune/news/91575904.html

His name was later released - Charles Englebert. He would have turned 30 in 3 more weeks - barely 2 years older than I am. Sounds like a widowmaker (whether a branch or treetop) got him. My uncle is the chief of paramedics in town and wasn't on the call, but he said the guys who were said he was busted up pretty badly. The guy who showed the paramedics in to the accident site basically told them he was already dead and it was just going to be a formality, but apparently when they lifted some weight off of him he started breathing. Unfortunately he had suffered severe head trauma and internal injuries and bleeding, and never recovered. He was kept on life support for a couple days since he was an organ donor; at least he perhaps saved someone else's life.

Something I thought was a good touch is that in his obituary, they requested that donations in his memory be made to a memorial fund they set up for new faller training.


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 26, 2010)

Truely a sad thing to happen.

Ray


----------



## deeker (Apr 26, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 26, 2010)

Coastalfaller has a thread about this in the Forestry section.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't find it?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 27, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> I can't find it?



Look under "Falling Pics"...page 54... top of page.


----------

